# Funny Christmas photo



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

We call this "One pissed off Christmas Chihuahua!
Raisin did not see the humor in dressing up. Love her too pieces though..🎄🎄🎄😀😀😀


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

OMG!!! Too funny!! She looks adorable and love the name too.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

So cute. I love it!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

THIS IS AMAZING. Best photo ever!!! Lol love it.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Hahahaha......that's absolutely awesome!!! Really funny!


----------



## KellyC (Dec 6, 2015)

Well we play, train, feed and pick up their poo. I think think a few minutes of posing is a small price to pay. I love her "I am not amused/ the things I do for treat" expression x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, what a great picture !!! I love that hat on Raisin. she looks super cute


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

hahaha I love this!! That's a perfect christmas picture. Don't worry Raisin, I know how you feel. That's exactly how I felt about christmas too while shopping for presents yesterday... lol


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

queenladydragon said:


> OMG!!! Too funny!! She looks adorable and love the name too.


I agree, this is one of my favs!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

What a great picture, her expression is priceless. I love it!! Raisin looks great in her sweater and santa hat.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you Dominique...this is one photo that cracks me up.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hahaha, I agree. Raisin sin hates having her photo taken. She gets that half open eye, disgust look whenever the camera comes out.
Merry Christmas!🎄🎄🎄🎄


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

😂😂😂 OMG, I just spat coffee on my iPad! This is hilarious - poor Raisin. I do agree that for all we do, a few minutes of dress up for a photo is the least they can do for us but apparently Raisin disagrees. This is the best Christmas photo ever!!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

What a face! That is adorable.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What a great shot! Sorry mom is torturing you little one!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you....I thought it was worth a laugh!!!🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄merry Christmas to you and Dorothy


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KellyC said:


> Well we play, train, feed and pick up their poo. I think think a few minutes of posing is a small price to pay. I love her "I am not amused/ the things I do for treat" expression x


We do it all Kelly...you would think they could humor us a little!😘😘🎄🎄🎄


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> awww, what a great picture !!! I love that hat on Raisin. she looks super cute


Thanks Elaine...she is a character...HATES to have her picture taken. Dressing up she can take. Merry Christmas!🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Adorable! I love it


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Love Raisin's photo! Merry Christmas to you and your crew!


----------

